# Firearm Auction Dec. 12



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Appletree Auction Center will be holding a firearm Auction consisting of new and used and old and recent firearms. (as of today they had 355) There will be previews of firearms for those who live nearby. At this time the auction center said that it will be live as well as online. Absentee bids are also accepted. I post this after reading numerous posts of fellow OGF'ers looking for particular caliber rifles. 

Appletree is in Newark Ohio. 

I have no firearms in this auction. 

I was granted a preview today of some older Winchesters and older Double barrels. Oh my Goodness.. I think I started sporting a .... never mind..
_Please keep in mind if online bidding, the buyers premium is high at 23% there is also Tax. 
ALSO. If you can not pass a FFL background check do not Bid._


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Thanks I'd be interested although 23% is on the high side.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

loweman165 said:


> Thanks I'd be interested although 23% is on the high side.


I think its 18% in person


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Both 18% and 23% are complete bull crap. What has happened to the auction industry? Used to be that the premium was paid by the seller, that was the auctioneers fee, and the cost of selling ‘right now’ at auction. Now, If you get all caught up in bidding and buy a $3500 gun at $2500 you still paid about $3100 after the premiums, no real deal. It is a bull crap money game based on the exhilaration of auction bidding on a personally desired piece, combined with the pressure of the auction. I love firearms, I love auctions, but I hate what this has become.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

I go to a lot of auctions I don’t go to any that has a buyer’s premium and I won’t go to one that charges sales tax. The price I bid is the price I’ll pay


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Glad I'm all good, guess a great time to sell, except for many , money is tight if not working
Thanks for the heads up ..... guns are worthless without ammo


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Imo gun auctions are usually a waste of time unless your a serous collector trying for a particular piece. I’ve been to some where good grade 870’s bring more than brand new prices. It’s like people lose their minds cuz it’s an auction. I’m sorry but unless it’s some kind of limited edition or extreme collectible new trumps used every time if close in price. Appreciate the heads up but I’m sure there will be no deals to be had especially at today’s idiotic gun and ammo prices.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Been to a few auctions for guns and the crap I don’t want sells cheap and the guns I want sell for more then I can get retail sometimes! Ammo is going for ridiculous prices now. 556/223 is almost $1 a round. 9mm is $.75 around. Oh well what are you going to do!


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

Went to the website and they don’t even have a list of firearms for auction. At least that I can find.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

G&G Sportfishing said:


> Went to the website and they don’t even have a list of firearms for auction. At least that I can find.


be a couple weeks before they are online.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I use the calculator on my phone.. I figure what the buyers premium is and what is the top dollar I'll pay. Not that hard. Auction houses have to charge tax. It is the law. Auctions that are in the field are different. They do not have to charge tax. Some type of law that states if an auction is in the same place three times in the year you have to charge tax. I have found some deals at gun auctions. I have paid more then what the gun is worth, but, its in my collection. To me its priceless. I've also been to some gun auctions where the auctioneer charges to file the FTL. As far as I know Appletree does not.

I thought I saw some plastic rifles and Pistols as well...


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

It's been my experience that any auctions bring out brainless bidders who over pay just to own something. Then you have to deal with the shills. Auctions are not for me. If your in the market for something specific wait and look, ask. Gun shows are a good start. You can usually get some good info or leads with a gift to gab.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Been years since i went to a gun auction, it was up north, 770+ guns 2 day sale.... no reason for what he had (very mixed bag)


, but a passed away dentist that traded for most and his dental services.... atv accident ..... did leave with a couple , some went high, others reasonable ....


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

There are pics online now...No links allowed.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Not to many pictures from what I saw ..... oh well , thanks for the update


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

ironman172 said:


> Not to many pictures from what I saw ..... oh well , thanks for the update


ahh over three hundred...You have to go to the two online auctioneers listed on the website for the photos. appletree itself will not have them


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Dovans said:


> Appletree Auction Center will be holding a firearm Auction consisting of new and used and old and recent firearms. (as of today they had 355) There will be previews of firearms for those who live nearby. At this time the auction center said that it will be live as well as online. Absentee bids are also accepted. I post this after reading numerous posts of fellow OGF'ers looking for particular caliber rifles.
> 
> Appletree is in Newark Ohio.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this. Cant believe some of the prices your average hunting gun brought.

I did find one very good deal though


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Tried finding them with no luck ..... must not need any more 
Thanks


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

jamesbalog said:


> Thank you for posting this. Cant believe some of the prices your average hunting gun brought.
> 
> I did find one very good deal though


Did you buy one?


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> Did you buy one?


yes, picked up a engraved Browning BT99 which I’m 99% sure is a Leo grade or Grade VI gun. 

Got it for a heck of a deal even with that buyers premium


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I bought a Winchester 32-40. Was bidding on the S&W model 13-3 but it got too rich. Just couldnt justify the 950...(thats with out the buyers premium.)


----------

